# Riding a forward going pony



## Nicki_Nak (11 June 2017)

I have returned to the saddle after a 6 year break thanks to a friend letting me ride her 14.2hh Hackney/Welsh D. I am very much a novice rider only having intermittent lessens in my teens and early twenties. 

My friend has owned this 9yr old mare from a youngster, and she is a keen responsive sort, not bad tempered but quite sensitive. In other words the complete opposite to what I'm used too! I have only been a few times so we are still getting used to each other, but I'm very nervous and finding it hard to break through the psychological barrier. It doesn't help that my last riding experience involved a fall and breaking my arm. I was fairly confident riding this mare the first time until she spooked and I ended up with a black eye! She has recently moved yards and has just come back from loan where she was in heavy work so she is a bit fizzy. For this reason I prefer my friend to work her first so she is more settled but the other day I hopped on first for a lunge lesson and got off again shortly after despite the mare doing nothing wrong. I just have this fear now that something bad is going to happen. I did get on again after my friend working her for a brief canter (on the lunge) but I just feel frustrated with myself for not having more guts.

Can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## Starzaan (11 June 2017)

From a riding instructor's perspective I would recommend getting some lessons at a reputable riding school to build your confidence and ability first, and then go back to riding your friend's mare. 

All too often I have clients who have come to the riding school to rebuild their confidence after over-horsing themselves or trying to push through when it isn't just nerves, it's inexperience which is the problem. 

Where in the country are you? If you're too far to come to us, I can recommend some good riding schools near you.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 June 2017)

I would take a step back and have some lessons on a quieter type horse at a riding school for a bit and build your confidence, if you carry on trying to ride this horse you are in danger of scaring the life out of yourself and more set backs will take longer to put right, it takes very little for confidence to go but it takes a hell of a lot to get it back.


----------



## Nicki_Nak (11 June 2017)

Yes, I see what you mean; I just don't want to offend my friend cos this pony is obviously her pride and joy. Plus, money is tight so it could only be a short term option. I live in Warwickshire not far from Stratford upon Avon.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 June 2017)

Nicki_Nak said:



			Yes, I see what you mean; I just don't want to offend my friend cos this pony is obviously her pride and joy. Plus, money is tight so it could only be a short term option. I live in Warwickshire not far from Stratford upon Avon.
		
Click to expand...

just be honest and say you feel a little over horsed nothing wrong with that I am sure she will understand, maybe she could help you in regards to riding her or maybe she has an instructor that could give you some lessons on her.


----------



## Sparemare (11 June 2017)

Confidence is so easily shattered.  I'd have lessons and only go back to your friend's mare when you are ready.


----------

